# Kaspersky Internet Security 2010 Renewal



## NAVEEVIa (Jun 23, 2010)

HI guys,
Thanks for this wonderful informative forum for computer illiterate people.
I last year purchased Kaspersky Intenet security 2010( 3 user, 1 year) online for 88$ 
It up for renewal now, i am satisfied with kaspersky & plan to continue.
At the local computer wholesale market i was surprised to find Kaspersky internet security 2010 (3 user 1 year) for 600 rs only.
Now my question is 
1. Why is this available so cheap , is it because its an old product & Kaspersky will be launching 2011 & if i renew with them ( cost 60-80$) i will be getting 2011 version?
2.I am very light computer user, if i buy 2010 version for 600Rs will my computer be protected & receive full automatic updates for the next year?  3.Can i just renew 2010 ( old version) again by buying from local market?
4.Any virus protection issues of 2010 vis a vis 2011 that you guys can throw light on.

Thanks & regards
Naveen Gaur


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 23, 2010)

Yes, its that cheap and legitimate. I don't know how they are giving it but I'm happy as long as the keys are not blacklisted and KIS lets me register in their site.

Do buy that 3 user license (b/w do u really need 3 user license? If not u can 1 user license in eBay as cheap as 250/-).

I just bought one KIS 2010 license from eBay and renewed my existing license.


----------



## NAVEEVIa (Jun 23, 2010)

OK i understand its cheap because they are selling an old version wheres if you buy from them they will sell you the latest 2011 version
Now if i buy this 2010 version will it be supported by them(updates etc)?
Can i just renew my current 2010 version without upgrading?

Anyone in the know, any experience in similar situation.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 24, 2010)

Man, 2010 is still new and 2011 is not yet released (AFAIK).

There is no issues with new and old version. The eBay pricing is always same.

And yes, they support it, I'm getting constant updates and etc.
Don't worry go ahead.


----------



## NAVEEVIa (Jun 24, 2010)

Rhitwick,
2011 is released, consider this i purchased the 2010 version in June 2009.
Kaspersky Internet Security 2011

I am not going to shell out 80$ for 2011 version.
My only concern is will they support an older version (2010) if i purchase that one.


----------



## ico (Jun 24, 2010)

Well, actually Kaspersky Internet Security 2010 is really CHEAP in India. I mean it's really like Rs.600. Just wait for the 2011 version to come out and buy from a retail shop in India itself.


----------



## alok4best (Jun 27, 2010)

its not cheap becuase its an older version or anything.. Kaspersky are a smart company who price their product differently in all countries... by selling their license for 600rs in India, they are trying to reduce piracy..u can check out and u will find that Kaspersky have different prices for the same products on their different(country specific) websites.


----------



## ico (Jun 27, 2010)

^ yup. And thats a good thing to do, honestly. A lot of people now considering buying Kaspersky rather pirating it.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 27, 2010)

Well, I have done it. Downloaded KIS2011 trial from Kaspersky site and registered it with my existing 2010 license. And its working.

I guess that answers a lot.


----------



## NAVEEVIa (Jun 27, 2010)

OK i will buy the 2010 version then, 
Thanks guys.


----------



## NAVEEVIa (Aug 1, 2010)

I finally purchased Kasperky Anti Virus 2010 for 700Rs
Quickly realized why its cheap.
1 Because its not i Kaspersky internet security but kaspersky Anti virus.
2. Its definitely an older version , i am unable to upgrade to 2011 anti virus.

I regret not buying online , saved some bucks but bought inferior product i guess.
its futile to expect to get somethig cheap in local market than straight from company online that does not make business sense.


----------



## ravi120 (Aug 2, 2010)

hi you just download trial version of 2011 and put the serial no of Kaspersky 2010 ,it wil work or you can upgrade to 2011 , for that check kaspersky website  where you can check how to uprade 2011 from 2010. i have done it and it is working


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 2, 2010)

ravi120 said:


> hi you just download trial version of 2011 and put the serial no of Kaspersky 2010 ,it wil work or you can upgrade to 2011 , for that check kaspersky website  where you can check how to uprade 2011 from 2010. i have done it and it is working



Yes, I did the same too.

My copy activated with 2010 license.

I think I've posted it already here...


----------



## NAVEEVIa (Aug 21, 2010)

Finally upgraded to 2011 as suggested.
Thanks guys


----------



## flickerman (Sep 2, 2010)

Kaspersky internet security 2011 is a memory hog. I tested Kaspersky 2011 when it was launched. But I switched backed to KIS 2010 version as it took much time for  configuring firewall options. There is not much difference apart from the interface.


----------

